
Titanic: Machine Learning from Disaster - tosh
https://www.kaggle.com/c/titanic
======
cdancette
This is a dataset kaggle put in place to help people learn ML It's very good
to try your algorithms on a simple dataset.

Also, you can check the kaggle kernels that describe a lot of useful data
analysis techniques :
[https://www.kaggle.com/c/titanic/kernels](https://www.kaggle.com/c/titanic/kernels)

------
gourou
The tutorials in there are a great start for beginners

[https://www.kaggle.com/c/titanic#tutorials](https://www.kaggle.com/c/titanic#tutorials)

